# Direct Commission Army Cyber



## Marauder06 (Apr 19, 2019)

One of my good friends has a son who recently graduated from a well-known East Coast college with a degree in mech engineering and a minor in robotics.  He was in the process of enlisting in the Air Force in a highly-specialized MOS (something to do with nukes, maybe?) when the ol' bait-and-switch happened and the Air Force wanted him to switch over to a job he doesn't want to do.  He since found out about direct commissioning into the Army's Cyber branch.  My friend contacted me today to ask me if I knew anything about the program.  

I read through the Army.com page (below), anyone have any first- or second-hand experience with going this route?

Cyber Direct Commissioning Program


----------



## Teufel (Apr 19, 2019)

I know enlisted Marines who directly commissioned into the Air Force as 1st Lts. I imagine it’s a similar offer in the Army.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 19, 2019)

Navy has a pretty good direct commissioning program too. My wife has entertained crossing over from the enlisted air force side to do it. Air Force doesn't apparently make it easy to commission, even if you're STEM and a PHD candidate.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 19, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Navy has a pretty good direct commissioning program too. My wife has entertained crossing over from the enlisted air force side to do it. Air Force doesn't apparently make it easy to commission, even if you're STEM and a PHD candidate.



The Navy has a direct commission for cyber warfare engineer, a fairly new field.  There are also a bunch of other direct commission engineer programs.


----------



## Brill (Apr 19, 2019)

Not with the program but ARCYBER, which is full of former 11-series officers so folks with actual keyboard time will be welcome.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 19, 2019)

I’ve heard rumors that Marine Corps former infantry officers can hold their own in cyber.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 19, 2019)

Teufel said:


> I’ve heard rumors that Marine Corps former infantry officers can hold their own in cyber.



Jury is still out ;)


----------



## Teufel (Apr 19, 2019)

Ha! Truer words have never been spoken. Bottom line: leadership trumps technical skills.


----------



## Kheenbish (Apr 19, 2019)

A little off topic sorry, but the conversation reminded me that the G.I Bill now allows for an extension to complete a STEM degree. 

GI Bill Stem Extension | Military Benefits


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 20, 2019)

Teufel said:


> Ha! Truer words have never been spoken. Bottom line: leadership trumps technical skills.


I hate to say it, but standing on top of your desk and inspirationally pointing with your knife doesn't help when guys are working an instrusion set!


----------



## Brill (Apr 20, 2019)

Teufel said:


> I’ve heard rumors that Marine Corps former infantry officers can hold their own in cyber.



Haven’t dealt with the Os but the Enlisted Marines have a STELLAR reputation in USCC.  Almost as good as 2600s on the MSOTs: they are known to be the best SOF SIGINTers outside of other Units.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 20, 2019)

I am in the process of putting together a package to commission in the Navy through DC in Intel. What I have found through speaking with others who have been selected is that it is highly competitive (at least for the Supply Corps and Intel, can't speak to any of the other offerings). Most candidates already have a master's degree or higher.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 20, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I am in the process of putting together a package to commission in the Navy through DC in Intel. What I have found through speaking with others who have been selected is that it is highly competitive (at least for the Supply Corps and Intel, can't speak to any of the other offerings). Most candidates already have a master's degree or higher.



I work with a guy that did it through Maryland. He said it was a lot easier than DC.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 20, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> I hate to say it, but standing on top of your desk and inspirationally pointing with your knife doesn't help when guys are working an instrusion set!


Operational planning and listening skills do though. So does mission focus, resourcing, and an aggressive approach to removing bureaucractic obstacles. Too many technicians in this field. Not enough commanders. I’ve also seen technicians in charge frequently generate their own COAs on the fly instead of consulting their subordinates for their opinions and alternative options.


----------



## Brill (Apr 20, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I am in the process of putting together a package to commission in the Navy through DC in Intel. What I have found through speaking with others who have been selected is that it is highly competitive (at least for the Supply Corps and Intel, can't speak to any of the other offerings). Most candidates already have a master's degree or higher.



Best of luck man!!!


----------



## Gunz (Apr 20, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> One of my good friends has a son who recently graduated from a well-known East Coast college with a degree in mech engineering and a minor in robotics.  He was in the process of enlisting in the Air Force in a highly-specialized MOS (something to do with nukes, maybe?) when the ol' bait-and-switch happened and the Air Force wanted him to switch over to a job he doesn't want to do.  He since found out about direct commissioning into the Army's Cyber branch.  My friend contacted me today to ask me if I knew anything about the program.
> 
> I read through the Army.com page (below), anyone have any first- or second-hand experience with going this route?
> 
> Cyber Direct Commissioning Program



I'll mention this to my son. He's got 1 year to go on a 5-year mech engineering degree. He's already building robots. He's considering Marines, but he might be interested in this.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 20, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I am in the process of putting together a package to commission in the Navy through DC in Intel. What I have found through speaking with others who have been selected is that it is highly competitive (at least for the Supply Corps and Intel, can't speak to any of the other offerings). Most candidates already have a master's degree or higher.



That sounds great, Brother. Good luck.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 20, 2019)

lindy said:


> Best of luck man!!!



Appreciate it. I've got a major hurdle though in that I have psoriasis. Recruiter is working the med package through BUMED.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Appreciate it. I've got a major hurdle though in that I have psoriasis. Recruiter is working the med package through BUMED.



Samwell Tarly has a cure. He can be found at Winterfell.

Seriously though, good luck!


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 21, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Appreciate it. I've got a major hurdle though in that I have psoriasis. Recruiter is working the med package through BUMED.



If you're interested in a possible fix, psoriasis is similar to eczema. I completely got rid of my eczema by changing my diet up. Within 5 weeks and during what would normally be the worst time, it completely went away.


----------



## Rapid (Apr 22, 2019)

bloodninja: Baby, I been havin a tough night so treat me nice aight?
BritneySpears14: Aight.
bloodninja: Slip out of those pants baby, yeah.
BritneySpears14: I slip out of my pants, just for you, bloodninja. 
bloodninja: Oh yeah, aight. Aight, I put on my robe and wizard hat.
BritneySpears14: Oh, I like to play dress up. 
bloodninja: Me too baby. 
BritneySpears14: I kiss you softly on your chest.
bloodninja: I cast Lvl. 3 Eroticism. You turn into a real beautiful woman.
BritneySpears14: Hey…
bloodninja: I meditate to regain my mana, before casting Lvl. 8 Cock of the Infinite.
BritneySpears14: Funny I still don't see it. 
bloodninja: I spend my mana reserves to cast Mighty F*ck of the Beyondness.
BritneySpears14: You are the worst cyber partner ever. This is ridiculous.
bloodninja: Don't f*ck with me bitch, I'm the mightiest sorcerer of the lands.
bloodninja: I steal yo soul and cast Lightning Lvl. 1,000,000 Your body explodes into a fine bloody mist, because you are only a Lvl. 2 Druid. 
BritneySpears14: Don't ever message me again you piece of ****. 
bloodninja: Robots are trying to drill my brain but my lightning shield inflicts DOA attack, leaving the robots as flaming piles of metal. 
bloodninja: King Arthur congratulates me for destroying Dr. Robotnik's evil army of Robot Socialist Republics. The cold war ends. Reagan steals my accomplishments and makes like it was cause of him.
bloodninja: You still there baby? I think it's getting hard now.
bloodninja: Baby?



Damn, wrong kind of "cyber"... Sorry.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 22, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I am in the process of putting together a package to commission in the Navy through DC in Intel. What I have found through speaking with others who have been selected is that it is highly competitive (at least for the Supply Corps and Intel, can't speak to any of the other offerings). Most candidates already have a master's degree or higher.



My nephew is trying to DC for intel in Dallas (Texas).  Has a masters in intl relations, is marginal with Urdu (his dad, my former bro-in-law, is Paki).  He is having a hell of a time, his hang up is getting a waiver for cholesterol (controlled with meds).  Right now it is cray-stupid competitive if you need a waiver for controlled chol.  He is former Army, too, psy warfare.

I don't know about every community, when I DC'd in 2003 it was very competitive.  My 'back-up plan' was AF.


----------

